# ماهو أفضل برنامج تصميم ميكانيكي السولد ورك أو الاوتاكاد أو كاتيا .. الخ



## م ابوفارس (4 أبريل 2011)

شباب أبي اسالكم 


ماهو أفضل برنامج تصميم ميكانيكي انا اشغتلت علي السولد ورك واعجبني بالمرة ابي اسالكم 

ماهو رائكم


الاوتاكاد

السولد ورك

كاتيا 

وهناك برنامج علي ماظن انه فلندي نسيت اسمه سعره علي ماسعت انه ثمانين الف ريال ممكن احد يعطنا معلومات عنه


----------



## eng_islam_elhaloty (5 أبريل 2011)

انا عتقد ان افضل برامج التصميم هى solidwork لان من خلالة تقدر تحسب الاجهادات على التصميم عن طريق ادخال التصميم على برنامج algoor وايضا يمكنك عمل محاكة للتصميم واختيار المواد الخام وحساب الاجهادات ويمكن ادخال التصميم على برامج الcnc والبدء فى عملية الانتاج ولكم جزير الشكر


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (5 أبريل 2011)

ارشح السولد وورك لسهولة استخدامه وان كان الكاتيا لا يقل عنه في المكانيات لكن برنامج الاتوكاد يستخدم فقط للرسم الثنائي الابعاد ولا يصلح للتصميم .


----------



## ديدين (5 أبريل 2011)

أولا لا يمكن المقارنة بين البرنامجين سوليدوركس و كاتيا من جهة و أوتوكاد من جهة أخرى لأنهما يختلفان في طبيعة العمل.
أما الأحسن بين سوليدوركس و كاتيا ؟
كلاهما جيد و ممتاز مع فارق بسيط لصالح كاتيا


----------



## سعد أبو صهيب (5 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليك ورحمة الله

أفضل برنامج من الثلاثة يعتمد على حاجتك الخاصة من التصميم, أشرح لك :

شخصيا تعاملت مع البرامج الثلاثة جميعها وخلاصتي الشخصية كالتالي :

الأوتوكاد , برنامج مصمم لعمل المخطوطات الهندسية بالدرجة الأولى ثم الميكانيكية بالدرجة الثانية , قوته تتجلى في سهولة أوامر التفاعلية و الكتابية , وعند ضبطها يمكنك إصدار المخططات بسرعة, هنا في الشركة التي أعمل بها يقوم المختصون بالأوتوكاد بتصدير المخطوطات بوقت أقل ب 50 في المائة من الأشخاص الذين يتعاملون مع الصوليدوركس. 
ويبقى سعره في متناول الجميع - الشركات طبعا - والقيمة السنوية لصيانته معتدلة ومقبولة.
لكنه يعتمد على الكفاءة المنهية للتقني الراسم الذي يجب أن يكونا فذا في الهندسة والحسابات.

أما كاتيا فهو برنامج ''كامل'' متكامل لجميع مراحل '' حياة '' القطعة الميكانيكية , وهو برنامج يعطيك الوصفة الكاملة لإنشاء مصنعك و إنتاج منتوجك , إنطلاقا من الهندسة المعمارية للمصنع إلى تعليب المنتوج و إدارة التصنيع ...إلخ
هو برنامج متكامل , لكنه معقد من ناحية إدارة الملفات ويتطلب صيانة عالية ومكلفة , ناهيك عن ثمنه الباهض الذي يتغير بتغير فئات البرامج التي تكون ضمنه.

نأتي إلى صوليد وركس الذي يعد وليد كاتيا من الناحية التجارية , صوليد وركس هذا مخصص بصفة عامة إلى الهندسية المكانيكية , وقد يكون للمهندسين المعماريين رأي آخر أحترمه طبعا , سهل , سلس , وغير معقد , يعمل بصفة تفاعلية جيدة مع المستعمل ويتضمن عدة خصائص تغيب في كاتيا , وخرى لا توجد فيه نجدها في كاتيا , لكنه يبقى فعالا في حالة التصاميم الغير المعقدة والتي تنطلق من رسم ثلاثي الأبعاد إلى إصدار المخطوطات الخاصة بالتصنيع.

ثمنه يبقى غاليا , لكنه مقبول مقارنة مع قرينه كاتيا.

أما في ما يخص الحسابات - فكمختص فيها ولله الحمد والمنة - لا أنصح بالحسابات الميكانيكية بأي من البرامج الثلاث السابقة, فبتجربتي لا نجد نفس النتيجة للقطعة الواحد المدروسة عند دراستها بكل البرامج , لأنها وببساطة تستعمل خورازميات بسيطة للحسابات الميكانيكية تعتمل على الحل الغير مباشر للمعادلة العامة
Mx¨+ CX'+Kx=F​
أما إذا أردنا التعامل مع الحسابات الميكانيكية بدقة فيجب الإعتماد على البرامج المخصص لها ك ANSYS
SAMCEF
NASTRAN
COSMOL
....;

والسلام


----------



## م ابوفارس (5 أبريل 2011)

بصراحة أنا اشوف الجامعات الى بالخارج صارت تدرس لطلبة الميكانيكا والكهرباء برنامج السولد ورك


----------



## shareif (1 أكتوبر 2011)

سلام عليكم
لو سمحتو ممكن تدوني فكره كيف تستخدم برنامج الأوتوكاد ولو في حدي عندهو نسخه منو يرسلو لي واكون شاكرا لكم


----------



## Iwant2C (4 فبراير 2013)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عمران احمد (8 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم اجمعين

بفضل الله انا اشتغلت على الثلاث برامج دول بس خلى بالك 
1- ان السوليد وركس و الكاتيا من نفس فئة البرامج الكاد كام 
2- برنامج الكاد من فئة البرامج الرسم ثنائى الابعاد و ان كان ممكن تعمل رسومات ثلاثية الابعاد 
اذنا دول حاجه و الكاد حاجه تانيه
انا شخصيا لا اقارن بين السوليد وركس و الكاتيا المهم انك تتقن برنامج فيهم و تركز فيه
و انا اعتقد ان الاثنين كويسين
و الله الموفق


----------



## Ahmdove (24 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ثاني عبيد (28 يوليو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا
الأخ سعد أبو صهيب كنت أود التواصل معك فإن أحببت أرسل لي وسيلة تواصل في رسالة


----------

